# Raspberry Pie



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone here got a raspberry pi attached to there smart TV.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Not personally but a few people at work use them as media centres to stream to their TVs.
If you have specific questions I'm happy to relay them
Stewart


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Imagine my shock when I opened this thread to find no pie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> Has anyone here got a raspberry pi attached to there smart TV.


Attached in what way? I have a RasPi and it's 'attached' to the TV with an HDMI cable...


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought I would make folks aware of what an awesome piece of kit this is, all for the price of £32 and a wirless mouse.

It will stream 1080p high def video, it connects through an HDMI link to TV and converts your none smart TV into a smart TV, the tv`s remote should work it but I use a wireless mouse.
It will stream thousands of films ( including the very latest) at HD off the net for free or off your pc`s Hard drive wirelessly or hard wired. You can access hundreds of radio and TV stations throughout the world, It has 2 usb ports which enable you to connect a portable HD. It comes fully configured with operating system from RS components, you just have to overclock it.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mmmmm pie

on a more serious note stick a link up please might be easier than my media centre

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Imagine my shock when I opened this thread to find no pie


I'm with you on this one mate!! :x


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> Imagine my shock when I opened this thread to find no pie


I was pretty gutted too!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm craving pie now! :?

'Yellow' will be devastated! :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a Pi model A, installed Raspbian and love it. It streams just about every video format 1080p. I did have to poke some settings into it to force HDMI through my receiver though as it wasn't shaking hands by default.

I might get another one to tinker with but I'm messing with an Arduino UNO R3 at the moment. 8)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> I have a Pi model A, installed Raspbian and love it. It streams just about every video format 1080p. I did have to poke some settings into it to force HDMI through my receiver though as it wasn't shaking hands by default.
> 
> I might get another one to tinker with but I'm messing with an Arduino UNO R3 at the moment. 8)


Wow, computers shaking hands, what next dancing ones?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cloud said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine my shock when I opened this thread to find no pie
> ...


Been to gutted to post until now [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

My OS is Openelec running at 900 megs, also got Raspbmc on another card, you do need a good internet connection.

I`m one of the older TT members in his 70`s. I have a Quad 404 amp running my stereo system, you youngsters probable don`t know what that is, anyway it is superb, I can connect the pre-amp to the Pi or the headphone socket of the TV and use the TV`s remote to run the Pi and the Quad sound, I believe the Pi will also run 5.1. For those new to the Pi it`s the size of a credit card, just plug in an internet cable or use Wi fi into the PI, plug in HDMI lead, power up with separate 2amp power supply or power from tele via usb and you are away.

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/generalDisp ... aspberrypi


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pug do you mean raspbmc ?

I'm running crystalbuntu on a 1st gen AppleTV with Xbmc ;-)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I have no idea what this thread is on about :lol: I'm still (unfortunately) running an 11yr old 28" CRT Panasonic telly 

A smart tv to me is one that looks good!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

CRT ! Are they still legal ? :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> A smart tv to me is one that looks good!


I know where you could get one!! :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Really!

Has no one?






_Don't watch the end though! _


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

mullum said:


> CRT ! Are they still legal ? :lol:


 :lol:

Unfortunately yes! In my house anyway. I'm banned from replacing it until it pops, and the darn thing refuses to give :x I'd post a pic, but frankly I'd be less embarrassed if I posted a photo with my pants down.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't imagine watching anything in standard definition ! never-mind on a CRT !


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> I can't imagine watching anything in standard definition ! never-mind on a CRT !


 But CRT has a better resolution than 1024 HD. 
_If only you could buy a forty six inch wide CRT that hangs on the wall a couple of inches deep. _


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Skeee said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine watching anything in standard definition ! never-mind on a CRT !
> ...


Oh yes of course, I forgot that it wasn't so long ago I was using high res CRT monitors with my computer systems. Anyway, t'mill might as well hold of for a 4k tv now.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

mullum said:


> Pug do you mean raspbmc ?
> 
> I'm running crystalbuntu on a 1st gen AppleTV with Xbmc ;-)


That's the one! It also seems I have a model B, not A.

The Pi wasn't switching it on early enough to make my receiver see what resolutions it supported. It was probably because I use a Harmony remote and things all get switched on very quickly in sequence.
I've made the XBMC library monitor my SMB locations for TV and Movies, which took a while to index! 
The Pi could do with a bit more processing power or more ram to cache folders I reckon.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Unfortunately yes! In my house anyway. I'm banned from replacing it until it pops, and the darn thing refuses to give :x I'd post a pic, but frankly I'd be less embarrassed if I posted a photo with my pants down.


I virtually gave my old 36" CRT away to a friend for £50 a few years ago. His car's back axle failed a few days later!


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

What speed do you run it at, mine runs stable at 900 megs tried 1000 and it crashed, had to re image SD card as it would no longer boot up, fortunately I had copied image onto HD.

Haven`t mentioned best part, everything you watch is FREE.

I have a 32inch HD CRT in wardrobe, one of the last made, brilliant picture, also have a Philips 1700 video recorder in loft with spare heads, I hate parting with stuff.


----------

